# cinnamon smear in sweet rolls



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

For years I used cinn. and reg. sugar combined then spread over butter that was brushed on my rolled out dough. Then I switched to brown sugar and cinnamon over my butter. Either way I never got it a gooey cinnamon filling that I seek. 

The best I can figure is the cinnamon sugar has to bound in something else, like cake scraps or steusal....? Ideally it would remain soft after the rolls were cool. 

Can you guide me or tell me how to acheive this?

Thanks for the help


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you send me a half dozen I might be able to help:lips: 

Question: gooey dough ( more butter)
or gooey sugar (more sugar)
Maybe?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I checked up a few books for goo recipes, hope it will help you.

1/2 cup brown sugar and granulated sugar with 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon.
Pastries From La Brea Bakery

Filling:
1/4 cup sugar, 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon, 1 cup chopped pecans.

Gooey Glaze:
1 cup butter, 1 cup brown sugar, 42 pecans halves.
Baking With Julia

6 1/2 tablespoons sugar plus 1 1/2 tablespoons cinnamon
The Bread Baker's Apprentice

1/4 cup unsalted butter, 1 1/4 cups brown sugar, 1 1/2 tablespoons cinnamon.
The Bread Bible

Filling: 
1 cup sugar, 1 cup brown sugar, 2 tablespoons cinnamon.

Gooey Glaze:
1 cup butter, 2 cups brown sugar, 1/3 cup honey, 2 tablespoons + 1/2 teaspoon cornstarch, 1/8 teaspoon salt.
The Village Baker's Wife

3 tablespoons butter, 1/4 cup sugar, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, 1 cup walnut pieces, 1 cup raisins.
How To Bake

1 cup walnuts, 3/4 cup sugar, 1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
1 tablespoon cinnamon, 3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted,
2 cups golden raisins.
Gourmet

Gooey Glaze:
1 1/4 cups brown sugar, 3/4 cup butter, 1/4 cup honey, 1/4 cup dark corn syrup, 1/4 cup water, 2 cups pecan halves.

Filling:
4 teaspoons sugar, 4 teaspoons ground cinnamon
Bon Appétit


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

First-----WOW Isa!!!!!!!!!! 

That's alot of references, thank-you! I haven't noticed the use of honey before like this....I'll put that on my list to try. An invert sugar makes sense...(I think).

Jeff, don't you do breakfast pastries? 
Answer: more sugar= doesn't always melt throughly. Too much butter = fry's your dough (then their not soft inside) and carmelizes your sugar too much. 


I'd like both the dough and the smear to stay soft when room temp. .

Could it be the newer margarines (some bakeries use) that helps keep the cin. sugar softer?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I make cinnamon rolls and use as a spread melted butter or soft butter, followed by a brown sugar cinnamon mixture. I have tried in the past some kind of cinnamon shmear with corn syrup, butter, bit of flour(or cake crumbs would work well, I think), brown sugar and cinnamon. I remember having a difficult time spreading the shmear since my sweet dough was on the soft side and I tend to roll it out quite thin since I like the look of many layers rather than a thicker swirl of dough. I think the important part would be to get the cinnamon shmear a bit on the loose consistency side for easy spreading.


----------



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

I have also used brown sugar, cinnamon, butter, honey and then raisins that have been soaked in bourbon (or whatever is handy) they usually stay pretty gooey.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Last weekend with a friend we made danish, a maple version of a sticky bun using maple syrup and brown sugar. They were great when they came out of the oven but shortly after the goo begans to crystalised.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I used to smear softened butter all over the dough, then put lots of brown sugar mixed with lots of cinnamon and a little flour all over. I'll have to dig around for the formula for you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have a sticky bun recipe that uses honey in the topping. While most people really like it, I find that the honey flavor is overpowering. However, it does achieve the effect you're after, and I'm sure that golden syrup or dark corn syrup might be equally good for the job.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Does the goo crystalised once the buns have cooled down?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Not at all.


----------



## cookatheart (Feb 26, 2003)

My Cinnamon Rolls have that gooey cinnamon filling and I dont use any butter ...... just brown sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have your formula BigHat, actually I've wanted to make your cin. rolls for quite sometime!! I've started a couple times then I look at your ingredients and realize I don't have everything and move on to another recipe.

I did that this week AGAIN. So I headed toward rich doughs.....thinking that would make a rich cin. roll. WRONG! The richer they got, the less I liked them. Then I wondered into danish doughs for a while. 

Now I'm ready with all the ingredients for your cin. rolls. As soon as I get all these danish out of here it's a "go" to your recipe.

I mixed struesel in with my cin. sugar on a couple danish. Taste testing (8 hours after baking)... my hubby liked those best, me too. We liked the extra sweetness between the layers. The ones with only butter and cin. sugar didn't have as much flavor interest.

I also made a frangipane filling. It seems to me that type of filling is more of what I want because it adds a moist layer between the dough layers.

Good Point Momoreg about the honey being strong in flavor. I'll steer toward corn syrup instead.

Can you think of a filling that I could make (similar to frangipane) where I could mix in the cinnamon flavor and a little corn syrup? A cream cheese filling keeps coming to mind, but that's too moist and expensive.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

*Cream Cheese Filling *

8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1 large egg yolk
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons freshly grated orange zest
1 teaspoon freshly grated lemon zest
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour

In a bowl beat together the cream cheese, the sugar, the yolk, the vanilla, the salt, the zests, and the flour until the mixture is smooth and chill the filling, covered, for at least 1 hour and up to 24 hours.

Roll half the dough into a 16- by 8-inch rectangle, trim the edges evenly, and cut the rectangle into eight 4-inch squares. Stretch 2 opposite corners of each square slightly to lengthen the dough and form flaps that will enclose the filling. Roll out, cut, and stretch the remaining dough in the same manner. Spoon 1 tablespoon of filling onto the centre of each square of dough, sprinkle about 1 1/2 tablespoons of the blueberries over it, and brush the flaps with some of the egg wash. Fold 1 of the flaps across the berries, fold the other flap across the berries in the opposite direction, overlapping the first flap, and tuck the second flap under the Danish. Brush the Danish pastries with the egg wash, arrange them about 3 inches apart on lightly buttered baking sheets, and let them stand for 1 hour. Bake the Danish pastries in the middle of a preheated 350°F.

Gourmet

*Honey-Stung Cream Cheese Filling*

8 ounces softened cream cheese
2 tablespoons honey

Whisk together the cream cheese and honey until smooth and creamy.

The Pie and Pastry Bible

*Cheese Filling*

8 ounces ricotta
6 tablespoons sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon orange zest
1 large egg, lightly beaten
3 tablespoons butter, melted and cooled

Place all the ingredients in a bowl and stir just until blended. Store in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

The Village Baker's Wife

*Cheese Envelope Filling*

8 ounces cream cheese, whole milk ricotta or farmer cheese
1/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons unbleached all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 large egg yolk
Grated zest of 1 lemon

In a bowl with a spoon or with an electric mixer, beat the cheese, sugar, flour, egg yolk, vanilla and lemon zest together until smooth and well combined. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.

The Bread Bible


----------



## bakeshpdan (Mar 6, 2003)

I have always creamed butter sugar and cinnamom to where it is like a buttercream consistency a little cocoa would help bind it and add some flavor, and used it as a spread to roll up in the sweet dough. something else i like to do is soak raisins in some warm water then drain then puree them with some sugar and cinnamon, touch of cocoa (really moist and full of flaver)
danno


----------



## vern458 (Apr 15, 2004)

_Deliciouscookies.com SECRET CINNAMON SMEAR.

At deliciouscookies.com we have a secret cinnamon smear that we use in our danish, coffee cakes, sticky buns, and other pastries. This is our trademark cinnamon smear. Make the filling and store it in a plastic container in your refrigerator. You can smear it on toast and broil it, use it for French toast and incorporate it into any of your baking needs. We are supplying it so you because it is the secret ingredient in our award winning coffee cake. When you remove the filling from the refrigerator allow it to come to room temperature. You will have to mix it vigorously every time you use it because the oil base settles on the top of the container. It will store in the refrigerator up to 6 months.

Ingredients: 
Confectioners Sugar-4 Lb 5 oz.. 
Sweet Butter-8 oz.. 
Cake Flour-4 oz.. 
Cinnamon Powder- 10oz.. 
Vegetable Oil- 3Lb. 8oz..

Instructions: 
Cream the butter in a large kitchen mixer. Add in the confectioners Sugar and cake flour a little at a time until well blended with the butter. Add in the vegetable oil and cinnamon alternating between the two ingredients until the mixture is well combined. Store in a large plastic container in the refrigerator._

I haven't used this recipe, but a number of people have been looking for it if Google isn't fooling me. Hope it helps someone out.


----------

